# Huron River



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys & gals, Question, does the Huron get any steelies or even suckers as far Dexter? Got some work to do over there and thought waders rod why not?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Any lake run species of fish can only go as far as the dam in Belleville on the Huron river.


----------



## mellos (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah streamertosser is right about the steelies, I know Ive seen plenty of suckers up that way though.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I've caught and know of a guide who only guides that area and there are some nice natural browns in that area. Mi out of doors did a show on it last year or so.- walleyes, pike, suckers, browns, excelent small mouth and a few bows (planted) can be found try using stones, streamers, leach patterns or small stick baits. as always small jigs in a minnow pattern can be excelent this time of year good luck


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

The only Huron River trout upstream of Belleville would be those planted in April at Proud Lake. Very few, if any, survive past June since the water gets too warm to sustain trout. Also, the Huron is running WAY fast at about 1300 cfs which is 2 to 3 times too fast to wade.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I disagree, go above concordia college theres a park down the street off 23N you can rent canoes theres trout there and good trout above kensington park


----------



## kerryquest (Mar 8, 2010)

There's lots of good fishing near Dexter-but no trout or steelies. Smallmouth bass are what you'll find on the river. If you go west out of Dexter on Huron River Dr. there's Hudson Mills Metropark @ N. Territorial Rd. North of the park on H.R.Dr. is Bell Rd. Turn L there and you can work the river there(I prefer to go up river).


----------

